# What would be the theme of your fursona or OCs?



## MarquisofGIF (May 27, 2018)

Can you provide a link of the theme of your characters?


----------



## Rant (May 27, 2018)

Spoiler: For Natchy, Yellow Flicker Beat


















Spoiler: For Rayly, In Too Deep and Get Busy Living


----------



## MarquisofGIF (May 27, 2018)

Like, a song that defines your fursona or your characters


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 27, 2018)




----------



## zenmaldita (May 27, 2018)

My Way by Frank Sinatra for Malik (main OC)
Money Money Money by Abba & Material Girl by Madonna for my 'sona Zen


----------



## Pompadork (May 27, 2018)

Axxe is definitely Tribute. It's fitting for him in a silly fun way and I love it. Maybe for a more "serious" theme I'd say Honestly? by American Football. After all he is essentially a dumb sad emo kid. :'D


Spoiler
















For Lil Darlin she's literally named after a line from Straight To Video so that's hers! But really I think I can fit any MSI song to her theme wise, she is...not a great person!


Spoiler


----------



## Norros_ (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Rant (May 27, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> Like, a song that defines your fursona or your characters


Did I do it wrong??


----------



## MarquisofGIF (May 27, 2018)

Rant said:


> Did I do it wrong??



not at all! that's some good music right there


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Scales42 (May 28, 2018)

Probably somethings like this.





yeah, seems about right.


----------



## stoatears (Jul 2, 2018)

Probably uh... something like this..


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 2, 2018)

Something silly and upbeat... Maybe this as well:






I'm trying to draw her with a little pudgy gecko belly... (I used to be anorexic, and I'm trying to get past my desire to draw "myself" as a skinny thing.)


----------



## stoatears (Jul 2, 2018)

Xitheon said:


> Something silly and upbeat... Maybe this as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These songs are so fun!! And it’s really lovely you’re using the fandom to help you recover ! <3


----------



## MarquisofGIF (Jul 2, 2018)

i realized that never had the pleasure to share Marquis's theme, it would be this, if you are a person of my generation, you probably had the glory to play this awesome game back in the ps1 days


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 2, 2018)

MarquisofGIF said:


> i realized that never had the pleasure to share Marquis's theme, it would be this, if you are a person of my generation, you probably had the glory to play this awesome game back in the ps1 days




WHAT IS A MAN?


----------



## zombiebatpanda (Jul 8, 2018)

. This song for sure


----------



## Caaz (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## FreeTraderBeowulf (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Deathless (Jul 29, 2018)

literally my fursona's name is Deathless and she was named after this song haha!




i was in some "devil" phase so i made my oc Lucy inspired by this song (and with the help of Slayer)


----------



## KushFox (Jul 30, 2018)

*Dark Vibe.*




*Light Vibe.*


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 30, 2018)

I'll just link Drake's actual theme. 
www.furaffinity.net: Drake's Theme, By TigerBren by Yakamaru


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 30, 2018)

For my main fursona, the monkey I use as an avatar, I'd say currently this:






For an OC I'd really like to develop more, a psychotic murderous black ops hyena, I find this to be very fitting:


----------



## Reiv (Jul 30, 2018)

My light side:





My dark side:


----------



## David Drake (Jul 31, 2018)

I know, wrong dinosaur, but it has to be something from this franchise and I think this captures my playfulness.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Aug 3, 2018)




----------

